# Governo verso lo scioglimento e voto ad ottobre.



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, salvo miracoli dell'ultima ora il Governo Draghi è destinato a cadere. Si va verso lo scioglimenti anticipato delle Camere e il voto anticipato da ottobre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Questo si che sarebbe un risultato inaspettato, ormai pareva tutto apparecchiato


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

Sentite Amodeo (uno dei pochi giornalisti che meritano di essere ascoltati e che dice sempre tutto con largo anticipo). Ha detto questo due giorni fa (video caricato ieri)


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, salvo miracoli dell'ultima ora il Governo Draghi è destinato a cadere. Si va verso lo scioglimenti anticipato delle Camere e il voto anticipato da ottobre.


Ecco perchè le borse europee stavano andando giù..


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, salvo miracoli dell'ultima ora il Governo Draghi è destinato a cadere. Si va verso lo scioglimenti anticipato delle Camere e il voto anticipato da ottobre.


Se cosi fosse grande, grandissima sorpresa.
I partiti che rifiutano il commissariamento in un ultimo sussulto di orgoglio.
L'azzardo di Conte è andato malissimo, la sua carriera è finita.
L'ultima cosa che volevano i 5stelle era il voto anticipato.

Comunque occhio che un altro tentativo con Cartabia/Franco di turno verrà fatto...


----------



## Mauricio (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se cosi fosse grande, grandissima sorpresa.
> I partiti che rifiutano il commissariamento in un ultimo sussulto di orgoglio.
> L'azzardo di Conte è andato malissimo, la sua carriera è finita.
> L'ultima cosa che volevano i 5stelle era il voto anticipato.
> ...


Si ma chi vince ad ottobre dovrà fare la finanziaria e facilmente prendere decisioni impopolari… Era comodo avere un parafulmine come Draghi.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sentite Amodeo (uno dei pochi giornalisti che meritano di essere ascoltati e che dice sempre tutto con largo anticipo). Ha detto questo due giorni fa (video caricato ieri)




Pensavo che stavolta avesse cannato la previsione, invece c'ha preso ancora.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se cosi fosse grande, grandissima sorpresa.
> I partiti che rifiutano il commissariamento in un ultimo sussulto di orgoglio.
> *L'azzardo di Conte è andato malissimo, la sua carriera è finita.*
> L'ultima cosa che volevano i 5stelle era il voto anticipato.
> ...



Addirittura ?
pensavo il contrario,dal momento che questa mossa potrebbe far recuperare un bel pò di consensi ai 5stelle.

Tra l'altro Conte in rete è ben supportato,al contrario del bomba e degli altri leader


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sentite Amodeo (uno dei pochi giornalisti che meritano di essere ascoltati e che dice sempre tutto con largo anticipo). Ha detto questo due giorni fa (video caricato ieri)



Dopo la prima frase parecchi avranno cassato il video perché complottista, figurati.

Comunque mi sembra strano che la putenza ammerigana si faccia battere dall'ala moderata. Troppo importante la guerra sulla supremazia energetica e l'influenza in Europa.

Forse gli ammerigani dovranno cominciare a distribuire parecchio cioccolato per continuare a farsi ben volere.

Vedremo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Addirittura ?
> pensavo il contrario,dal momento che questa mossa potrebbe far recuperare un bel pò di consensi ai 5stelle.
> 
> Tra l'altro Conte in rete è ben supportato,al contrario del bomba e degli altri leader


Al momento i 5stelle viaggiano sul 10-12% e si sono intestati il crollo di un governo comunque popolare in un momento delicatissimo per la vita politica del paese.
Il Papeete insegna che questo genere di cose non fanno grande presa sull'elettorato.

Comunque Draghi si è sfilato al momento giusto: ora resta una carta autorevole e non si intesterà un inverno lacrime e sangue.
Probabilmente cercheranno in ogni modo di posticipare il piu possibile le elezioni o cercheranno di mettere un giuliano amato a prendersi il fango


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Aska News: Incontro Conte, Letta e Speranza.*


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Aska News: Incontro Conte, Letta e Speranza.*


SPERANZAAAAAA TE NE VAI A CASAAAAAAA


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

Se vladimiro ha pianificato qualcosa contro di noi (non per forza attacchi militari), è questo il momento


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Addirittura ?
> pensavo il contrario,dal momento che questa mossa potrebbe far recuperare un bel pò di consensi ai 5stelle.
> 
> Tra l'altro Conte in rete è ben supportato,al contrario del bomba e degli altri leader


Se prendono il 10 per cento devono ringraziare gli dei


----------



## Milanoide (20 Luglio 2022)

Chiudere il circo parlamentare.
Si trovino un lavoro se ne sono capaci.
Nominare Draghi Console a vita.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Luglio 2022)

Mah alla fine in questo contesto assurdo, con politici assurdi, conte è l'unico che col bonus 110 ha fatto qualcosa di economicamente significato negli ultimi anni. Aggiungici che si è liberato di quell'asino di di Maio e che come persona è senz'altro uno dei soggetti più apprezzati, secondo me riuscirà a tenere dei buoni numeri.

È forse l unico soggetto politico che può meritare un voto


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Chiudere il circo parlamentare.
> Si trovino un lavoro se ne sono capaci.
> Nominare Draghi Console a vita.


L’ultima frase è inquietante ma fa capire bene tutto e si scoprono gli altarini..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Clima da campagna elettorale.

Salvini inseguito dai giornalisti dice: "Centrodestra unito per il bene dell'Italia".

Mentana subito dopo a TGLA7: "Ripetuti contatti tra Salvini e Meloni".*


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2022)

Tra i bidoni dei ministri del Draghistan oltre a Speranza e Lamorgese ( prima volta nella mia vita che ho visto sparare idranti sui lavoratori ), metterei anche i due transumani Cingolati e Colao. Tra settembre e ottobre potrebbero fare danni irreversibili.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Mah alla fine in questo contesto assurdo, con politici assurdi, conte è l'unico che col bonus 110 ha fatto qualcosa di economicamente significato negli ultimi anni.


Solo se ti sei rifatto la casa *a mie* spese, puoi considerare quel bonus una cosa sensata...


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento i 5stelle viaggiano sul 10-12% e si sono intestati il crollo di un governo comunque popolare in un momento delicatissimo per la vita politica del paese.


e cosa interessa al M5S dei filosanitari draghiani ?
loro devono pescare nei milioni di persone che non vanno più a votare e sono schifati...
peraltro il 50% dei loro iscritti non vuole l'alleanza con il pd nel 2023...

il papeete è successo quando Salvini era potentissimo e i leghisti l'hanno vissuta come un'occasione persa, non hanno messo neanche un loro rappresentante dopo aver stravinto le europee

qui non c'è niente di grillino nei provvedimenti del governo, anzi più si va avanti più smantellano...


----------



## Milanoide (20 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ultima frase è inquietante ma fa capire bene tutto e si scoprono gli altarini..


Nessun altarino.
Tutto alla luce del sole.
Difendere l'Italia dagli italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Clima da campagna elettorale.
> 
> Salvini inseguito dai giornalisti dice: "Centrodestra unito per il bene dell'Italia".
> 
> Mentana subito dopo a TGLA7: "Ripetuti contatti tra Salvini e Meloni".*


Speriamo che non preparino la porcata post-elezioni. Di questo centrodestra non mi fido proprio (la sinistra non ne parliamo poi). L'unica consolazione è che Biden a novembre sarà ulteriormente indebolito, quindi un Draghi-bis post-elezioni sarà un rischio per quest'ultimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e cosa interessa al M5S dei filosanitari draghiani ?
> loro devono pescare nei milioni di persone che non vanno più a votare e sono schifati...


E secondo te uno contro "la dittatura sanitaria" voterebbe un partito che non solo si è appecorato alla grande a draghi su tutto finora ma addirittura si è tenuto caro pure il PD?


----------



## Ambrole (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solo se ti sei rifatto la casa *a mie* spese, puoi considerare quel bonus una cosa sesnsata...


Eh vabeh...il.problema dell' Italia è questo, fai cose eccellenti ma la gente non capisce. Amen.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E secondo te uno contro "la dittatura sanitaria" voterebbe un partito che non solo si è appecorato alla grande a draghi su tutto finora ma addirittura si è tenuto caro pure il PD?


vedi il resto pure, stavo editando mentre hai risposto.

da qui al 2023 Draghi non farà niente caro ai grillini...la motivazione di Grillo "restare per difendere le nostre battaglie" viene meno.

per me Conte così riacquista appeal piuttosto che perderlo

sarebbe piuttosto la fine di renzi che non ha piani b a Draghi...


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tra i bidoni dei ministri del Draghistan oltre a Speranza e Lamorgese ( prima volta nella mia vita che ho visto sparare idranti sui lavoratori ), metterei anche i due transumani Cingolati e Colao. Tra settembre e ottobre potrebbero fare danni irreversibili.



Colao è un ologramma, come Furlani. Questi sono i mostri veri, altro che l'uomo nero sotto il letto.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E secondo te uno contro "la dittatura sanitaria" voterebbe un partito che non solo si è appecorato alla grande a draghi su tutto finora ma addirittura si è tenuto caro pure il PD?



E perché no. Guarda che la memoria del cittadino medio non dura più di qualche giorno, eh. Altrimenti dopo un quarto d'ora di questo teatrino non voterebbe nemmeno un adolescente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento i 5stelle viaggiano sul 10-12% e si sono intestati il crollo di un governo comunque popolare in un momento delicatissimo per la vita politica del paese.
> Il Papeete insegna che questo genere di cose non fanno grande presa sull'elettorato.
> 
> Comunque Draghi si è sfilato al momento giusto: ora resta una carta autorevole e non si intesterà un inverno lacrime e sangue.
> Probabilmente cercheranno in ogni modo di posticipare il piu possibile le elezioni o cercheranno di mettere un giuliano amato a prendersi il fango


Attenzione perchè non so se hai seguito la diretta di oggi,ma l'eventuale caduta del governo,non so come,ma la stanno attribuendo anche alla lega  



Albijol ha scritto:


> Se prendono il 10 per cento devono ringraziare gli dei


Penso sempre che fino a quando sarà in campo l'attuale reddito di cittadinanza,continueranno a prendere voti non solo dal loro elettorato,ma qualche voto anche da csx e cdx .
Quindi non diventeranno irrilevanti,o almeno,non subito.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Eh vabeh...il.problema dell' Italia è questo, fai cose eccellenti ma la gente non capisce. Amen.


Se non vivo su Marte, quella tramite il bonus edilizio, è ufficialmente considerata la più grande truffa verso lo Stato in tutta la storia della Repubblica.

Roba tipo 4 miliardi di euro, e già li, mi girano le palle.

Nelle mie zone poi, vedere un sacco di gente benestante rifarsi la villa con i miei soldi, mi manda si, su Marte, i co....oni pero'


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Il M5S, per me, tenterà di far parte del prossimo esecutivo. Berlusconi e Salvini, più il primo che il secondo, ha paura che la Meloni rinnovi la destra togliendo le mummie come lui. 

Un mio pronostico? Meloni premier, con Salvini e Berlusconi alleati che le daranno le colpe nel caso le cose non vadano bene.


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Colao è un ologramma, come Furlani. Questi sono i mostri veri, altro che l'uomo nero sotto il letto.


In tutto questo tempo Colao ha messo la testa fuori solo per pubblicizzare il super mega iper greenpass il cosidetto "Portafoglio elettronico Cinese "

Il controllo totale su ogni azione dell’individuo un incubo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il M5S, per me, tenterà di far parte del prossimo esecutivo. Berlusconi e Salvini, più il primo che il secondo, ha paura che la Meloni rinnovi la destra togliendo le mummie come lui.
> 
> Un mio pronostico? Meloni premier, con Salvini e Berlusconi alleati che le daranno le colpe nel caso le cose non vadano bene.


Nel caso di prima caduta, la Meloni tenderà la mano ai grillini. Lei, secondo me, spera che si voti nel 2023 nella speranza di un botto tipo M5S. Chi si insedierà a ottobre/novembre avrà gatte da pelare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non vivo su Marte, quella tramite il bonus edilizio, è ufficialmente considerata la più grande truffa verso lo Stato in tutta la storia della Repubblica.
> 
> Roba tipo 4 miliardi di euro, e già li, mi girano le palle.
> *
> Nelle mie zone poi, vedere un sacco di gente benestante rifarsi la villa con i miei soldi, mi manda si, su Marte, i co....oni pero'*



La cosa ancora più triste è questa, oltre le truffe, la maggior parte di chi ha sfruttato il bonus è gente che poteva permettersi da se i lavori.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel caso di prima caduta, la Meloni tenderà la mano ai grillini. Lei, secondo me, spera che si voti nel 2023 nella speranza di un botto tipo M5S. Chi si insedierà a ottobre/novembre avrà gatte da pelare.


Purtroppo ogni Governo da qui a ai prossimi 100 anni avrà più gatte da pelare di quello precedente.

Puoi scolpirlo sulla pietra.


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ogni Governo da qui a ai prossimi 100 anni avrà più gatte da pelare di quello precedente.
> 
> Puoi scolpirlo sulla pietra.


chi non ha voglia di lavorare può starsene anche a casa.. non sono obbligati


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

La Lega, comunque, si è evitata una bella debacle e forse pure i grillini, anche se prenderanno una miseria questi ultimi. Attenzione a Forza Italia, c'è chi la dà al 7%, per me rischiano un crollo ancora peggiore. Ormai la votano solo in Calabria.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa ancora più triste è questa, oltre le truffe, la maggior parte di chi ha sfruttato il bonus è gente che poteva permettersi da se i lavori.


Per esperienza: quelli con i soldi, magari imprenditori, avevano già a disposizione geometri/progettisti/ingegneri/contatti con banche ed assicurazioni e tutti quelli che avevano qualche casa o villa da sistemare, si sono fiondati sul bonus 110 come un avvoltoio e sorriso a 3184 denti.

I poveracci, che fanno una vita normale, non avevano ne conoscenze ne contatti per avviare immediatamente la procedura, anzi quasi spaventati dalla burocrazia a cui non sono abituati.

Morale della favola parlo per me, e la mia esperienza di vita: ho visto pochissimi "poveracci" sistemarsi la casa, ma ho visto un sacco di gente benestante ( alcuni addirittura ricchi sfondati) aprire il cantiere col 110%

Un imprenditore edile che conosco, ha sistemato 16 villette a nostre spese 

Ma la colpa non è sua, ma di chi glielo ha permesso.

E fingo di ignorare l' aumento del 100% che ha provocato sui materiali.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non vivo su Marte, quella tramite il bonus edilizio, è ufficialmente considerata la più grande truffa verso lo Stato in tutta la storia della Repubblica.
> 
> Roba tipo 4 miliardi di euro, e già li, mi girano le palle.
> 
> Nelle mie zone poi, vedere un sacco di gente benestante rifarsi la villa con i miei soldi, mi manda si, su Marte, i co....oni pero'


L economia non funziona così.
I tuoi soldi cmq ti vengono presi, possono essere rubati oppure investiti per dare stimolo, stavolta è stata fatta la seconda cosa e i benefici a cascata arrivano anche a te. Elicopter Money, da sempre uno dei pochi sistemi efficaci per fare uscire i paesi dalle crisi, vedi portogallo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Su twitter è schizzato l'hashtag "Duce" dopo il discorso di Draghi di stamattina al senato.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Su La7 stanno facendo la supposizione, molto remota, che possa esserci un Draghi supportato dal centrosinistra. LOL. Sarebbe la sua fine politica, io ci spero  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi ritorna al Senato.*


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> L economia non funziona così.
> I tuoi soldi cmq ti vengono presi, possono essere rubati oppure investiti per dare stimolo, stavolta è stata fatta la seconda cosa e i benefici a cascata arrivano anche a te. Elicopter Money, da sempre uno dei pochi sistemi efficaci per fare uscire i paesi dalle crisi, vedi portogallo


Magari l' economia funzionasse cosi, saremmo tutti ricchi sfondati.

Sei libero di credere a quello teoria, ma te lo dico da amico virtuale: no no e ancora no all' infinito.

MAGARI !!!!!

Se buttare in giro soldi funzionasse a livello macro economico, non esisterebbero paesi poveri.

In realtà i fondamentali del benessere di una Nazione sono altri, i soldi a cascata servono solo per prendere voti.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per esperienza: quelli con i soldi, magari imprenditori, avevano già a disposizione geometri/progettisti/ingegneri/contatti con banche ed assicurazioni e tutti quelli che avevano qualche casa o villa da sistemare, si sono fiondati sul bonus 110 come un avvoltoio e sorriso a 3184 denti.
> 
> I poveracci, che fanno una vita normale, non avevano ne conoscenze ne contatti per avviare immediatamente la procedura, anzi quasi spaventati dalla burocrazia a cui non sono abituati.
> 
> ...


i poveracci hanno paura anche dei controlli che ne derivano, se non hai conoscenze sono lavori che possono costarti carissimo e non ne vale la pena..Non parliamo poi della trafila di subappalti che si è venuta a creare per fare sti lavori.
Magari l'idea era buona per far ripartire il settore, è poi la messa in opera che non funziona qui
Ps:il mio vicino riccone mi sa che è rimasto a piedi mentre rifaceva la villa da zero, goduria maxima


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Addirittura ?
> pensavo il contrario,dal momento che questa mossa potrebbe far recuperare un bel pò di consensi ai 5stelle.
> 
> Tra l'altro Conte in rete è ben supportato,al contrario del bomba e degli altri leader


Se gli italiani mandano Conte in Parlamento tramite voto allora ci meritiamo le peggio cose.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su La7 stanno facendo la supposizione, molto remota, che possa esserci un Draghi supportato dal centrosinistra. LOL. Sarebbe la sua fine politica, io ci spero  .



Impossibile.
Draghi aveva detto di continuare solo in caso di ampia maggioranza trasversale.
A meno che....Brunetta...Belluccone...Gelmini..ecc.ecc.....


----------



## Ambrole (20 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari l' economia funzionasse cosi, saremmo tutti ricchi sfondati.
> 
> Sei libero di credere a quello teoria, ma te lo dico da amico virtuale: no no e ancora no all' infinito.
> 
> ...


Guarda, sulle dinamiche economiche mi ritengo abbastanza ferrato, buttare soldi nelle tasche della gente è il sistema più semplice ed efficace per dare impulso. Ovviamente ci vogliono sistemi di veicolazione e controllo e questo bonus ne è stato un esempio efficacissimo. Hai dato la possibilità alla gente di spendere, alle attività di lavorare, generando profitti e posti di lavoro. E'il modo migliore di usare i soldi pubblici. Bisogna insistere su queste logiche


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento i 5stelle viaggiano sul 10-12% e si sono intestati il crollo di un governo comunque popolare in un momento delicatissimo per la vita politica del paese.


Un governo che organizza adunate oceaniche con 200 persone in piazza. Persino Pierferdinando Casini è passato con il voto dei soldatini elettori del PD, questo governo ha meno consenso di uno come Casini a Bologna.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Ahahahah. Draghi trash che risponde alle polemiche dei partiti, come un Salvini, Letta qualunque. Come dice Mentana, e come profetizzato anche da me, oggi Draghi ha solo fatto una figuraccia. Meglio per lui se si dimetteva e manteneva l'aura da "intoccabile", "ininfluezabile".


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Attacco indiretto di Draghi (arrabbiatissimo) al M5S, per quanto riguarda il reddito di cittadinanza: "Se è una cosa è fatta male, bisogna intervenire".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi invita al voto della risoluzione di Casini.*


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah. Draghi trash che risponde alle polemiche dei partiti, come un Salvini, Letta qualunque. Come dice Mentana, e come profetizzato anche da me, oggi Draghi ha solo fatto una figuraccia. Meglio per lui se si dimetteva e manteneva l'aura da "intoccabile", "ininfluezabile".


Mattarella le ha respinte le dimissioni, se le accettava nemmeno c'era questo giorno. Cmq sembra davvero che si andrà a votare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Su twitter è schizzato l'hashtag "Duce" dopo il discorso di Draghi di stamattina al senato.*


In molti lo meriterebbero davvero.
Poi ne riparliamo di libertà di espressione...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mattarella le ha respinte le dimissioni, se le accettava nemmeno c'era questo giorno. Cmq sembra davvero che si andrà a votare.


No, poteva semplicemente confermare le dimissioni senza aprire al fatto della maggioranza ampia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2022)

Vergognoso, si incazza pure questa sanguisuga


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In molti lo meriterebbero davvero.
> Poi ne riparliamo di libertà di espressione...


Forse non sanno nemmeno come agiva il Duce vero


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

La Maggioni al TG1, da buona schiava: "No, ma era giusto sospendere, non era prevista la fiducia". E bla bla bla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

Comunque tra poco arriva la telefonata da Washington e via col Draghi Bis senza i cinquestelle, i numeri ci sono a nessuno tranne la Meloni e Calenda (che però non puo tradire Draghi per questione politica) conviene forzare elezioni ora.
M5S sarebbero 1/4, Lega perde qualcosa per strada, PD sostanzialmente in pari, altri micropartiti/scissionisti (Di Maio, Renzi) sparirebbero praticamente dai radar. 
Pure per Paragone sarebbe troppo presto, il 3% non è ancora alla portata.
Poi oh, se vogliono fare un assist a Meloni per il gusto di mettere in difficoltà il resto del CDX facciano pure


----------



## Albijol (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il M5S, per me, tenterà di far parte del prossimo esecutivo. Berlusconi e Salvini, più il primo che il secondo, ha paura che la Meloni rinnovi la destra togliendo le mummie come lui.
> 
> Un mio pronostico? Meloni premier, con Salvini e Berlusconi alleati che le daranno le colpe nel caso le cose non vadano bene.


I 5stelle devono pensare a superare la soglia di sbarramento prima di tutto


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Attacco indiretto di Draghi (arrabbiatissimo) al M5S, per quanto riguarda il reddito di cittadinanza: "Se è una cosa è fatta male, bisogna intervenire".*



E allora mi sa che questo voleva rimanere più di tutti, alla fine.

Ha fatto l'offeso per vedere il paese strisciare implorando ai suoi piedi, magari con un furor di popolo ancora più grande.

Strano comunque che non ci siano ancora sollevamenti popolari capeggiati dai soliti noti.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Maggioni al TG1, da buona schiava: "No, ma era giusto sospendere, non era prevista la fiducia". E bla bla bla.


Una maggioranza di centrodestra, male che vada, toglierà tutti questi maledetti dalla Rai. Via l'onnipresente Coletta, che si vanta del nulla e che ha messo propaganda LGBT e quel delirio del black-face (che ha fatto innervosire perfino un'aziendalista come Carlo Conti) su Rai 1. Tornassero anche Del Noce, Minzolini, almeno ci facciamo due risate. Tanto la Rai è sempre stata dei partiti.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque tra poco arriva la telefonata da Washington e via col Draghi Bis senza i cinquestelle, i numeri ci sono a nessuno tranne la Meloni e Calenda (che però non puo tradire Draghi per questione politica) conviene forzare elezioni ora.
> M5S sarebbero 1/4, Lega perde qualcosa per strada, PD sostanzialmente in pari, altri micropartiti/scissionisti (Di Maio, Renzi) sparirebbero praticamente dai radar.
> Pure per Paragone sarebbe troppo presto, il 3% non è ancora alla portata.
> Poi oh, se vogliono fare un assist a Meloni per il gusto di mettere in difficoltà il resto del CDX facciano pure


Ma io ci spero, sarebbe un altro governo ballerino. Tutti voi dimenticate che ci sarà il DL Concorrenza, che è uno dei motivi, forse quello principale, per cui il centrodestra ha strappato oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I 5stelle devono pensare a superare la soglia di sbarramento prima di tutto


Penso la supereranno facile quella. Sarà più un problema di Di Maio, Toti, Renzi e co.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma io ci spero, sarebbe un altro governo ballerino. Tutti voi dimenticate che ci sarà il DL Concorrenza, che è uno dei motivi, forse quello principale, per cui il centrodestra ha strappato oggi.


Ma infatti lo scenario migliore per il CDX è un nuovo governo simil conte 2 che si sobbarchi gli ultimi mesi di legislatura e l'inverno orribile che abbiamo davanti per poi votare con calma a marzo/maggio sull'onda delle tensioni sociali e del disastro economico.
Se riescono a fare una cosa del genere (magari con un Giuliano Amato al potere sostenuto dal famoso "campo largo" ovvero dentro tutti meno cdx e paragone "per il bene del paese") allora hanno fatto bingo e alle elezioni prendono il 60%


----------



## Shmuk (20 Luglio 2022)

Addà venì la Melona.

UDEUR 2.0 eccolo qua.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Guarda, sulle dinamiche economiche mi ritengo abbastanza ferrato, buttare soldi nelle tasche della gente è il sistema più semplice ed efficace per dare impulso. Ovviamente ci vogliono sistemi di veicolazione e controllo e questo bonus ne è stato un esempio efficacissimo. Hai dato la possibilità alla gente di spendere, alle attività di lavorare, generando profitti e posti di lavoro. E'il modo migliore di usare i soldi pubblici. Bisogna insistere su queste logiche


Confermo, mio fratello ha usufruito del bonus per recuperare una vecchia casa dismessa di mio nonno, riqualificata energeticamente con i più alti standard e rifatta a nuovo. Oggi l'affitta con regolare contratto e vi paga Imu, Tari e cedolare secca sul contratto, oltre a generare indotto nel paese con i consumi derivanti dall'occupazione dell'immobile.

L'idea era ottima, anche perchè ha obbligato alla corretta fatturazione tutti i professionisti coinvolti, su misura e applicazione si poteva fare meglio, soprattutto nella prevenzione delle truffe.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Repubblica: Il centrodestra non voterà la risoluzione Casini.*


----------



## Raryof (20 Luglio 2022)

Come ho sempre detto e sperato negli scorsi mesi quel coso lì doveva saltare per tutta una serie di incastri maledetti e antiitaliani, in primis draghi ha sempre lavorato per altri, ha impicciato l'Italia ancora di più per recitare un semplice ruolo, quello dell'uomo NATO, filoamericano, che col parlamento bypassato per più di 1 anno ha portato l'Italia ad una situazione insostenibile.
Ora ci sarà da andare al voto e il governo pandemico, disunito, tragicomico, vile, governissimo, finirà, ma questo governo tecnico assolutamente vile non poteva andare avanti in questa situazione, ci saranno da ricostruire i rapporti con la Russia, perché la linea "dura" deve finire e dovrà finire, non esiste al mondo che un paese come la Russia venga escluso in eterno, ma poi lasciamo perdere la vendita di armi, l'invio di armi come priorità assoluta, queste cose qui non verranno dimenticate, ciò che hanno fatto quelle bestie era in agenda e solo un governo tecnico poteva portarlo avanti, senza consultare niente e nessuno, solamente i padroni che vogliono solo sentire "Yes man!", adesso un certo tipo di narrativa finirà, con la fiducia da ritrovare non si potrà parlare di guerra, l'Italia per i conti che ha è destinata ad uscire presto dalla zona € e niente potrà fare il big mes pnrr quando il degrado creato ora creerà i disastri di domani, vili assolutamente vili personaggetti, dei clown, il peggiore di tutti Mattarella che è ancora lì, vanno mandati a casa tutti.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Confermo, mio fratello ha usufruito del bonus per recuperare una vecchia casa dismessa di mio nonno, riqualificata energeticamente con i più alti standard e rifatta a nuovo. Oggi l'affitta con regolare contratto e vi paga Imu, Tari e cedolare secca sul contratto, oltre a generare indotto nel paese con i consumi derivanti dall'occupazione dell'immobile.
> 
> L'idea era ottima, anche perchè ha obbligato alla corretta fatturazione tutti i professionisti coinvolti, su misura e applicazione si poteva fare meglio, soprattutto nella prevenzione delle truffe.


È così che si opera.... purtroppo in Italia non si è mai avuta la conoscenza per distinguere ciò che è buono da ciò che nn lo è


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Draghi nel primo discorso di stamattina è andato duro contro la Lega, nel secondo più leggero sulla Lega e più duro sul M5S. Il PD pensa che Draghi miri ad una spaccatura tra i grillini, in modo che gli ex grillini possano dargli una maggioranza esaudendo le richieste del centrodestra sul governo senza i 5 stelle. Si scommette su una capriola del centrodestra sulla risoluzione Casini".

Mentana però riporta quello che ha detto Repubblica, sul centrodestra che non vota la risoluzione di Casini.

Polito del Corriere ospite di Mentana: "Se è così (ossia come dice Repubblica n.d.s.). Allora non c'è più governo".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Tra poco dichiarazione di voto. Ultimi due a votare: Salvini (Lega) e Castellone (capogruppo M5S al senato).*


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni a TGLA7: "Draghi nel primo discorso di stamattina è andato duro contro la Lega, nel secondo più leggero sulla Lega e più duro sul M5S. Il PD pensa che Draghi miri ad una spaccatura tra i grillini, in modo che gli ex grillini possano dargli una maggioranza esaudendo le richieste del centrodestra sul governo senza i 5 stelle. Si scommette su una capriola del centrodestra sulla risoluzione Casini".
> 
> Mentana però riporta quello che ha detto Repubblica, sul centrodestra che non vota la risoluzione di Casini.
> 
> Polito del Corriere ospite di Mentana: "Se è così (ossia come dice Repubblica n.d.s.). Allora non c'è più governo".*


Quindi finisce il governo Draghi e si va a votare praticamente?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini non parlerà. Per la Lega, dichiarerà il voto Candiani.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Sgarbi, su Rete 4, ipotizza un centrosinistra presieduto da Draghi sostenuto dal M5S presieduto da Di Maio, PD, Renzi, Calenda e anche Berlusconi.

Senaldi: "Ipotesi probabile, ma sarebbe per Draghi non una salita ma discesa in campo".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi finisce il governo Draghi e si va a votare praticamente?



preparati alle giravolte


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Mentana: "Rissa sfiorata tra Gelmini e Ronzulli".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sgarbi, su Rete 4, ipotizza un centrosinistra presieduto da Draghi sostenuto dal M5S presieduto da Di Maio, PD, Renzi, Calenda e anche Berlusconi.
> 
> Senaldi: "Ipotesi probabile, ma sarebbe per Draghi non una salita ma discesa in campo".*



Orrore.
Praticamente preparerebbero il terreno per il "campo largo" della prossima legislatura


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> preparati alle giravolte


Ah beh se mettono Amato con governo di CSX per gli ultimi mesi di legislatura, poi davvero il CDX prende il 60% nel 2023


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Dagospia, tramite Giuseppe Candela (noto esperto di tv e gossip), ha riportato la notizia. La Gelmini ha urlato alla Ronzulli: "Contenta che hai mandato a casa il governo?".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*M5S non voterà la risoluzione di Casini.*


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, salvo miracoli dell'ultima ora il Governo Draghi è destinato a cadere. Si va verso lo scioglimenti anticipato delle Camere e il voto anticipato da ottobre.


Per lo scioglimento suggerisco l'acido cloridrico. Tutti e venti/trenta quanti sono i ministri e il centinaio di viceministri e sottosegretari. Il Dragone prima di tutti, seguito dal Ministro della Morte. Poi tutti gli altri.
In alternativa, confino a vita in Siberia sotto le amorevoli cure della buonanima di Josif Vissarionovic Dzugasvili o di Lavrentij Pavlovic Berija.
Scelgano loro.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Anche per Dagospia, l'esperienza di Mario Draghi a Palazzo Chigi (chiamato "MarioPio" sulla suddetta testata) è giunta al termine. A settembre si va a votare.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia, tramite Giuseppe Candela (noto esperto di tv e gossip), ha riportato la notizia. La Gelmini ha urlato alla Ronzulli: "Contenta che hai mandato a casa il governo?".*



Godrei (e non poco  )
La ronzulli forse (forse) ha fatto una delle poche cose buone nell'arco di tutto il suo percorso politico


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Preparo lo spumante. Potrebbe cadere il secondo peggior governo della storia d'Italia, degno erede del peggior governo della storia ovvero il conte II.
I governi del terrorismo, delle discriminazioni arbitrarie, dell'odio, dell'annullamento delle più banali libertà fondamentali, della violazione dei confini, dei soldi buttati in bonus.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Renzi sta praticamente dicendo tutta l'agenda del patronato fatta di terrorismo dei mercatih, cade giù tuttooooh.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Renzi: "Oggi finisce il teatrino, chi lo ha provocato avrà grandi responsabilità. Voglio dire grazie presidente".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Renzi sta praticamente dicendo tutta l'agenda del patronato fatta di terrorismo dei mercatih, cade giù tuttooooh.



In questo momento sta ringraziando Draghi


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Preparo lo spumante. Potrebbe cadere il *secondo peggior governo della storia d'Italia*, degno erede del peggior governo della storia ovvero il conte II.
> I governi del terrorismo, delle discriminazioni arbitrarie, dell'odio, dell'annullamento delle più banali libertà fondamentali, della violazione dei confini, dei soldi buttati in bonus.


Questo governo non è migliore a nessun governo. Al massimo pareggia con il Conte-bis, in quanto è la sua (in) degna evoluzione.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Preparo lo spumante. Potrebbe cadere il secondo peggior governo della storia d'Italia, degno erede del peggior governo della storia ovvero il conte II.
> I governi del terrorismo, delle discriminazioni arbitrarie, dell'odio, dell'annullamento delle più banali libertà fondamentali, della violazione dei confini, dei soldi buttati in bonus.


Ovviamente, preparo lo spumante anch'io, ma stavolta sul serio. Quando cadde Gonde, c'era il timore di Draghi, ora invece l'UE è in una bella situazione di crisi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo governo non è migliore a nessun governo. Al massimo pareggia con il Conte-bis, in quanto è la sua (in) degna evoluzione.


Un governo che ha annullato il diritto al lavoro sotto il ricatto di un vaccino dovrebbe finire davanti ad un tribunale, altroché


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Oggi finisce il teatrino, chi lo ha provocato avrà grandi responsabilità. Voglio dire grazie presidente".*


Se lo dice lui, che è il portavoce delle lobby che distruggono il nostro paese, allora è fatta. È finita.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un governo che ha annullato il diritto al lavoro sotto il ricatto di un vaccino dovrebbe finire davanti ad un tribunale, altroché


Ma sono d'accordo con te eh (come sempre). Non a caso, la riforma Cartabia che hanno fatto serve proprio a ostacolare il lavoro magari di un magistrato onesto, che vuole seriamente mettere in galera questi maiali.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Spread a 212 punti.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Luca Ciriani ha fatto un bell'intervento. Chapeau.
Ha anche tirato in ballo le manovre oscure del pd,che utilizza stampa/magistrati/giornalisti per infangare gli avversari,e attaccato anche qualche "tonto" del centrodestra,.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Ciriani di FDI ha parlato di "governo arcobaleno". Non c'è definizione migliore per questa maggioranza  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Dagospia: Lega non parteciperà al voto di fiducia. Forza Italia tentata a votare la risoluzione di Casini, ma si sente ancora vincolata alla risoluzione proposta dalla Lega. In ogni caso, è molto difficile che "MarioPio" (Mario Draghi n.d.s.) rimanga a Palazzo Chigi.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Sembra che draghi andrà a dimettersi a prescindere da come andrà il voto


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: Lega non parteciperà al voto di fiducia. Forza Italia tentata a votare la risoluzione di Casini, ma si sente ancora vincolata alla risoluzione proposta dalla Lega. In ogni caso, è molto difficile che "MarioPio" (Mario Draghi n.d.s.) rimanga a Palazzo Chigi.*


Gasparri ha annunciato ufficialmente che FI non la voterà, come Lega e presumibilmente 5S dovrebbe uscire


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Lega e forza Italia annunciano voto contrario. Il governo così cade al 100%
Sarebbe, mi sembra, la terza volta nella storia della Repubblica che il governo viene sfiduciato


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Preparo lo spumante. Potrebbe cadere il secondo peggior governo della storia d'Italia, degno erede del peggior governo della storia ovvero il conte II.
> I governi del terrorismo, delle discriminazioni arbitrarie, dell'odio, dell'annullamento delle più banali libertà fondamentali, della violazione dei confini, dei soldi buttati in bonus.


Per curiosità, il primo è quello di Conte?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Salvini ai suoi: "Draghi sta salendo al Quirinale per dimettersi."*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Questo è ufficialmente un godo-day che entra nella storia, dopo l'elezione di Trump.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lega e forza Italia annunciano voto contrario. Il governo così cade al 100%
> Sarebbe, mi sembra, la terza volta nella storia della Repubblica che il governo viene sfiduciato


Non votano contro per evitare la figura di sfiduciarlo, ma non parteciperanno al voto avendo gli stessi risultati politici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è ufficialmente un godo-day che entra nella storia, dopo l'elezione di Trump.



Aspetta ancora, magari Mattarella si inventa un governo PD-LEU-Di MAio- TOTI


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Spread a 212 punti.*



Ho un 233.8 in realtime.

Qualcuno non mi sembra contento.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspetta ancora, magari Mattarella si inventa un governo PD-LEU-Di MAio- TOTI


Se li inventasse, farebbe un'ulteriore favore alla Meloni e compagnia. Ma il diavolo, quello vero, finalmente, è sconfitto. Io brindo, in ogni caso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*La risoluzione di Casini può contare sul sostegno dei componenti del Pd (39), Italia Viva (15), Insieme per il futuro (11), Insieme per le Autonomie (8) e almeno 22 del Gruppo misto (Italia al Centro 9, Leu 6, +Europa/Azione 4, Maie-Coraggio Italia 3), per un totale di 95 sì. Mancano 5 voti.

Mentana: Lavoro costante di Letta e Franceschini per convincere Conte a dare la fiducia a Draghi. Conte ancora non ha parlato.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La risoluzione di Casini può contare sul sostegno dei componenti del Pd (39), Italia Viva (15), Insieme per il futuro (11), Insieme per le Autonomie (8) e almeno 22 del Gruppo misto (Italia al Centro 9, Leu 6, +Europa/Azione 4, Maie-Coraggio Italia 3), per un totale di 95 sì. Mancano 5 voti.
> 
> Mentana: Lavoro costante di Letta e Franceschini per convincere Conte a dare la fiducia a Draghi. Conte ancora non ha parlato.*



chiamate ciampolillo.
Che degrado,faranno compravendita per questi 5 voti mancanti


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La risoluzione di Casini può contare sul sostegno dei componenti del Pd (39), Italia Viva (15), Insieme per il futuro (11), Insieme per le Autonomie (8) e almeno 22 del Gruppo misto (Italia al Centro 9, Leu 6, +Europa/Azione 4, Maie-Coraggio Italia 3), per un totale di 95 sì. Mancano 5 voti.
> 
> Mentana: Lavoro costante di Letta e Franceschini per convincere Conte a dare la fiducia a Draghi. Conte ancora non ha parlato.*


"Aho! A salviamoci le poltrone, stamme a senti'!"


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La risoluzione di Casini può contare sul sostegno dei componenti del Pd (39), Italia Viva (15), Insieme per il futuro (11), Insieme per le Autonomie (8) e almeno 22 del Gruppo misto (Italia al Centro 9, Leu 6, +Europa/Azione 4, Maie-Coraggio Italia 3), per un totale di 95 sì. Mancano 5 voti.
> 
> Mentana: Lavoro costante di Letta e Franceschini per convincere Conte a dare la fiducia a Draghi. Conte ancora non ha parlato.*


Scusate, incuriosito ho messo sulla mia IPTV RAI 1.. ed ho visto di frecciata Galliani??? Il Codom??

Mi ricordavo che fosse stato eletto ma non pensavo veramente e soprattutto che fosse ancora li .. capisco ora che il paese continua a degradarsi


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La risoluzione di Casini può contare sul sostegno dei componenti del Pd (39), Italia Viva (15), Insieme per il futuro (11), Insieme per le Autonomie (8) e almeno 22 del Gruppo misto (Italia al Centro 9, Leu 6, +Europa/Azione 4, Maie-Coraggio Italia 3), per un totale di 95 sì. Mancano 5 voti.
> 
> Mentana: Lavoro costante di Letta e Franceschini per convincere Conte a dare la fiducia a Draghi. Conte ancora non ha parlato.*


Dai dai, sarebbe un governo fallimentare in partenza con ennesima umiliazione per Draghi, che sarebbe troppo scemo per accettare una maggioranza del genere. Comunque, intervento duro della Castellone, al momento è da escludere.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> chiamate ciampolillo.
> Che degrado,faranno compravendita per questi 5 voti mancanti



E' esattamente in questo momento che spariscono i milioni e milioni di € dalla tasche degli itagliani, e si decidono le sorti di intere aziende e compartimenti produttivi del paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*M5S NON PARTECIPA AL VOTO : "Noi togliamo il disturbo".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*CIAMPOLILLO INTERVIENE IN DISSENSO DAL GRUPPO*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S NON PARTECIPA AL VOTO : "Noi togliamo il disturbo".*



attnezione attenzione,ecco ciampolillo ahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Castellone (M5S) ci va giù duro: "Presidente, togliamo il disturbo. Noi non partecipiamo al voto".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CIAMPOLILLO INTERVIENE IN DISSENSO DAL GRUPPO*



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## ignaxio (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo è ufficialmente un godo-day che entra nella storia, dopo l'elezione di Trump.


Sei un di bocca buona eh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate, incuriosito ho messo sulla mia IPTV RAI 1.. ed ho visto di frecciata Galliani??? Il Codom??
> 
> Mi ricordavo che fosse stato eletto ma non pensavo veramente e soprattutto che fosse ancora li .. capisco ora che il paese continua a degradarsi


sei stato fortunato, è una delle rare apparizioni del senatore


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S NON PARTECIPA AL VOTO : "Noi togliamo il disturbo".*


Alla fine non si arriva nemmeno al numero di votanti che serve legalmente per rendere valido il voto. Che accade quindi?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


Ad onor del vero sta facendo anche un intervento decoroso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Alla fine non si arriva nemmeno al numero di votanti che serve legalmente per rendere valido il voto. Che accade quindi?



*Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *



Ahhh, ecco la truffa...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *



Giusto il tempo di comprare qualcuno e convincerlo a votare per draghi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *



Che vergogna


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *


Secondo me si dimette stasera dopo il voto e non ci saranno altre votazioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *


Si va a dimettere già stasera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me si dimette stasera dopo il voto e non ci saranno altre votazioni.



Lui sì, ma è Mattarella che poi le tenterà tutte...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Se dovesse mancare il numero legale in aula, stimato attorno a 140 presenti, da regolamento si aggiorna la convocazione per un'altra votazione *



eh eh eh ...

Mica il mercato del Milan.

Chissà quanti milioni volano, sotto forma di ville, yachts, fuoriserie e posti di prestigio per famigghie intere.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Paragone (Italexit) duro in senato contro Draghi: "Ci metta la faccia e si candidi. L'ora dei nominati è finita, è tempo di elezioni".*


----------



## sunburn (20 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se cosi fosse grande, grandissima sorpresa.
> I partiti che rifiutano il commissariamento in un ultimo sussulto di orgoglio.
> L'azzardo di Conte è andato malissimo, la sua carriera è finita.
> L'ultima cosa che volevano i 5stelle era il voto anticipato.
> ...


“Sussulto di orgoglio” non direi, se davvero abbandonano l’aula. Di tutte le cose che potevano fare, sarebbe la più vergognosa per la classe politica italiana: per l’ennesima volta sceglierebbero di non assumersi le responsabilità per le quali sono lautamente retribuiti.
Sul resto concordo.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Paragone (Italexit) duro in senato contro Draghi: "Ci metta la faccia e si candidi. L'ora dei nominati è finita, è tempo di elezioni".*


sì aspetta e spera, è così comoda la vita dei nominati.
senza fatica e li ringraziano con gli inchini pure, perchè faticare tra la gente ?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì aspetta e spera, è così comoda la vita dei nominati.
> senza fatica e li ringraziano con gli inchini pure, perchè faticare tra la gente ?


Gentiloni, Conte, Draghi. Tutta gente che se si fosse presentata alle elezioni prima di andare lì, non avrebbe preso nemmeno il 10%.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gentiloni, Conte, Draghi. Tutta gente che se si fosse presentata alle elezioni prima di andare lì, non avrebbe preso nemmeno il 10%.


Gentiloni almeno prese i voti per entrare in parlamento più volte, certo come leader di coalizione o partito è un'altra storia


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Letta praticamente ufficializza le elezioni anticipate sui social, affermando: "Il parlamento è andato contro l'Italia, noi ce l'abbiamo messa tutta. Gli Italiani, alle urne, dimostreranno di essere più saggi dei loro rappresentanti".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*2 ottobre data delle elezioni, se verranno sciolte le camere.*


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Rissa sfiorata tra Gelmini e Ronzulli".*



La mediatrice ahhahahahahagah


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui sì, ma è Mattarella che poi le tenterà tutte...


Mattarella può anche decidere di mettere un altro, fare un governo tecnico di 6/7 mesi con PD-M5S-Italia Viva-LEU-Gruppo misto di sinistra. Oppure mandare al voto. Se Draghi si dimette la seconda volta penso siano irrevocabili. Nemmeno ha aspettato la fine delle votazioni, è già andato dal PdR.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gentiloni, Conte, Draghi. Tutta gente che se si fosse presentata alle elezioni prima di andare lì, non avrebbe preso nemmeno il 10%.


Non esistono elezioni per il presidente del consiglio. Intendi come parlamentari o senatori?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Penso proprio che si andrà alle elezioni. Renzi e Letta, che sono gli appecorati per eccellenza, lo hanno praticamente confermato. Poi Mattarella le proverà di tutte, ma sarebbero un grande favore al centrodestra tanto temuto da lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Ora che letta pronuncia la parola "urne", anche il colle può agire in questo senso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*La Gelmini lascia Forza Italia*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gelmini lascia Forza Italia*


Benissimo, speriamo in una bella scissione pure per quest'altre mummie, così non arrivano neanche allo sbarramento. La Meloni esulta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gelmini lascia Forza Italia*



Toti-Di maio- Brunetta - gelmini neanhe quotato


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gelmini lascia Forza Italia*


Andrà in Lega? FdI? Gruppo Misto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Andrà in Lega? FdI? Gruppo Misto?



Toti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gelmini lascia Forza Italia*


Se lasciasse anche Brunetta è la volta buona che forza Italia torna al 15%


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Benissimo, speriamo in una bella scissione pure per quest'altre mummie, così non arrivano neanche allo sbarramento. La Meloni esulta.


È meglio di un film 
Sta venendo fuori un porcaio..che schifo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Toti-Di maio- Brunetta - gelmini neanhe quotato


Che spreco! Potrebbe essere un cast per un grandissimo film horror.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se lasciasse anche Brunetta è la volta buona che forza Italia torna al 15%


Per carità...Devono sprofondare sotto lo 0.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che spreco! Potrebbe essere un cast per un grandissimo film horror.


O per un impianto di stoccaggio di letame


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Luglio 2022)

Salvini e Berlusconi se la sono giocata decisamente bene questa partita(finale), non me l'aspettavo.
Ora sotto a lavorare sul programma del centrodestra unito(fdi lega fi) da presentare alle elezioni e con cuyi si intende governare(e risollevare) questo paese nei prossimi 5 anni. Sfruttare i molti fattori a favore, su tutte il fatto che i sondaggi danno tutti il centrodestra non sotto al 45% e soprattutto la divisione tra pd e m5s che equivale a suicidarsi con questa legge elettorale


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Ma secondo voi Mattarella rimane per tutta la prossima legislatura? LOL, ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Andrà in Lega? FdI? Gruppo Misto?


Il posto giusto è lugano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Mattarella rimane per tutta la prossima legislatura? LOL, ci sarebbe da ridere.



No, infatti mi aspetto un "colpo di scena" anche qui...


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Mattarella rimane per tutta la prossima legislatura? LOL, ci sarebbe da ridere.


Sarebbe un sogno vedere mattarella mangiarsi il fegato con Meloni premier


----------



## Swaitak (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, infatti mi aspetto un "colpo di scena" anche qui...


e il bunker?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Salvini e Berlusconi se la sono giocata decisamente bene questa partita(finale), non me l'aspettavo.
> Ora sotto a lavorare sul programma del centrodestra unito(fdi lega fi) da presentare alle elezioni e con cuyi si intende governare(e risollevare) questo paese nei prossimi 5 anni. Sfruttare i molti fattori a favore, su tutte il fatto che i sondaggi danno tutti il centrodestra non sotto al 45% e soprattutto la divisione tra pd e m5s che equivale a suicidarsi con questa legge elettorale



FdI+Lega+FI, dici.

E allora lasciamo fare a questi, è uguale.


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

Sembra che FI e Lega ritireranno i Ministri in quanto non hanno dato la fiducia al Governo. Quello che doveva fare il M5S una settimana fa ma che non hanno fatto.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

*Intervento di Laura Granato:*

"*Oggi si chiude o forse no la parentesi di un governo che non si è fatto scrupolo di portare avanti un'agenda internazionale contraria a qualsiasi interesse pubblico, facendo passare provvedimenti di una gravità inedita dai tempi del fascismo.

Abbiamo visto con una maggioranza che si definisce progressista in buona avanti portare avanti misure che hanno impedito ai cittadini di circolare liberamente nel proprio paese, hanno tolto ai lavoratori la possibilità di lavorare, milioni di famiglie senza sostentamento pur di affermare una società del controllo fondata sulla paura.

Abbiamo visto categorie di lavoratori obbligati a inocularsi farmaci sperimentali che hanno procurato decine di migliaia di morti e milioni di effetti avversi nel mondo.

Non avevamo mai visto un governo colpire il dissenso pagando dei costruttori di menzogne spacciandoli per verificatori di fatti per censurare la verità

Con il governo Draghi abbiamo dimenticato la democrazia reprimendo il dissenso con intimidazione e imponendo la sua narrazione falsa.

Fa veramente male che la maggioranza è sempre stata compatta finchè si è trattato di applicare queste azioni criminali.

Anche quando si è trattato di mandare in Ucraina armi contravvenendo all'articolo 11 della Costituzione rinunciando al Partnerariato strategico con la Federazione russa, rinunciando alle risorse energetiche da cui sono dipendenti le nostre aziende mettendo a rischio la sopravvivenza economica del paese.

Diversi leader europei guerrafondai stanno perdendo terreno nei loro paesi, in un modo o nell'altro depotenziati.
Come si può pensare di portare avanti un conflitto ad oltranza già perso dall'Ucraina ?"*



>


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

*Maggioni (direttrice del TG1 nominata sotto il governo uscente), con il muso, chiude lo speciale TG1: *_*"Ci sarà un lungo percorso da affrontare".*_


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno vedere mattarella mangiarsi il fegato con Meloni premier



La Liliana lo lascia in tempo zero. Suicidio non quotato.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maggioni (direttrice del TG1 nominata sotto il governo uscente), con il muso, chiude lo speciale TG1: *_*"Ci sarà un lungo percorso da affrontare".*_


La peggior direttrice dai tempi di Minzolini. Ha mandato via perfino un volto storico come Giorgino, che secondo me per "vendetta" lo faranno diventare direttore del TG1 con il cdx al governo.


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Salvini e Berlusconi se la sono giocata decisamente bene questa partita(finale), non me l'aspettavo.
> Ora sotto a lavorare sul programma del centrodestra unito(fdi lega fi) da presentare alle elezioni e con cuyi si intende governare(e risollevare) questo paese nei prossimi 5 anni. Sfruttare i molti fattori a favore, su tutte il fatto che i sondaggi danno tutti il centrodestra non sotto al 45% e soprattutto la divisione tra pd e m5s che equivale a suicidarsi con questa legge elettorale


Bisogna vedere quanti vanno a votare, il CDX deve sperare che vadano in molti perché quelli del CSX e M5S a votare ci vanno. Io sicuramente andrò a votare CDX per non astenermi e quindi dare indirettamente il mio voto a CSX+M5S. Ancora al Governo no.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Il centrodestra però dovrà fare assolutamente una cosa, prima di tutto. Mettere il presidenzialismo, finalmente. Basta crisi di governo continue e premier nominati dall'alto.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quanti vanno a votare, il CDX deve sperare che vadano in molti perché quelli del CDS e M5S a votare ci vanno. Io sicuramente andrò a votare CDX per non astenermi e quindi dare indirettamente il mio voto a CSX+M5S. Ancora al Governo ancora no.


esatto, la gente di destra deve capire che l'alternativa non è tra centrodestra e qualcosa di meglio(i vari partitini sovranisti duri e puri che non arrivano manco allo sbarramento), ma tra centrodestra e pd.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> esatto, la gente di destra deve capire che l'alternativa non è tra centrodestra e qualcosa di meglio(i vari partitini sovranisti duri e puri che non arrivano manco allo sbarramento), ma tra centrodestra e pd.


Secondo me, i peggiori saranno i centristi. Perciò, spero che l'elettorato estremista confluirà tutto su Italexit che spero superi Renzi, mentre quello moderato sul cdx.


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il centrodestra però dovrà fare assolutamente una cosa, prima di tutto. Mettere il presidenzialismo, finalmente. Basta crisi di governo continue e premier nominati dall'alto.


Il Presidenzialismo non lo metteranno mai, nemmeno il CDX è unito su questo cambio di tipo di Repubblica.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gelmini lascia Forza Italia*



e il ministro (ombra) Carfregna che fa ?



>


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Presidenzialismo non lo metteranno mai, nemmeno il CDX è unito su questo cambio di tipo di Repubblica.


Il centrodestra all'ultima votazione si mostrò unito su questo tema, ma la legge non passò.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

Che trash però l' Italia  , vedremo che accade.

Draghi doveva essere al potere chissà per che complottone, è durato come un gatto in tangenziale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Draghi è ancora a Palazzo Chigi, attende formalmente il risultato del voto di fiducia (che sarà rinviato per mancanza legale di voti).

Gli Stati Uniti fanno sapere di "rispettare e sostenere il processo costituzionale italiano".*


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il centrodestra all'ultima votazione si mostrò unito su questo tema, ma la legge non passò.


Deve stravincere le elezioni, con uno dei partiti (Lega o FdI) come primo partito tra tutti e come coalizione. Deve prendersi tutti i seggi premio. Perché se il governo lo fa con solo una decina di deputati e senatori in più non passa perché qualche "traditore" lo becchi sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2022)

*Di Maio: "Pagina nera, la politica ha fallito. Gli effetti di questa tragica scelta rimarranno nella storia."*


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Intervento di Laura Granato:*
> 
> "*Oggi si chiude o forse no la parentesi di un governo che non si è fatto scrupolo di portare avanti un'agenda internazionale contraria a qualsiasi interesse pubblico, facendo passare provvedimenti di una gravità inedita dai tempi del fascismo.
> 
> ...


Perfetto, davvero un discorso perfetto e ineccepibile. In effetti abbiamo visto il peggio del peggio, è probabilmente il peggiore governo di sempre insieme al Conte 2 di cui è naturale e malefica continuazione in malafede


----------



## hakaishin (20 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Liliana lo lascia in tempo zero. Suicidio non quotato.


Sarebbe fantastico, speriamo


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Pagina nera, la politica ha fallito. Gli effetti di questa tragica scelta rimarranno nella storia."*


Godo! Comunque ben venga che ha fatto un partito suo. Non raggiungerà lo sbarramento e ruberà voti ad altri centristi, mettendoli altrettanto in difficoltà.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2022)

SALVINI il capitone:

Voterà no alla fiducia? «Non lo so… farò quello che mi dice il mio capogruppo,* io di cose tecniche non ne capisco*»

Un importante leader parlamentare, manco sa le regole del gioco  

Rido per non bestemmiare, ma ci sarebbe da bestemmiare fortissimo davanti a queste cose.

PS: non sarà l' unico ovviamente, ma vale per tutti


----------

